# Food Saver Cannister - Where on earth do I get adapter



## TLG123 (Aug 3, 2019)

Sometimes I use canisters to vacuum marinate meat. I just bought several of these heavy duty canisters off ebay 
TILIA FOODSAVER CANISTER SET - Made in the U.S.A.
but the attachment hose connection of my WESTON Vacuum Sealer isn't compatible to these tops, which are normally round on most canisters. As the photo shows this connection is cross shaped. Wish I had paid more attention as  I can't find anything on web/amazon on what adapter or even machine is needed for these tops. I'm new here so will search the forum's - (content looks awesome) any help much appreciated. Photo attached


----------



## daveomak (Aug 3, 2019)

You put the "seal a jar" adapter on top...  Place the white knob on vacuum....  seal... remove the jar adapter and turn to seal.....  If you are using something other than a "Food Saver"...  DO NOT PULL FULL VACUUM...  My Tilia food saver finally died after 30 years and I bought a Vac Master Pro and it pulled WAY more vacuum than the FS and cracked my containers...

 Jar lid sealer

....


----------



## rexster314 (Aug 3, 2019)

Yup, that style of canister requires a mason jar type adapter. Fits over the entire valve. You have to rotate the white dial to "vacuum" for it to work correctly


----------



## johnmeyer (Aug 3, 2019)

As mentioned by others, you want the canning jar adapter. Here is probably the item you need, although you should check that you can connect it to your model:

FoodSaver® Wide-Mouth Jar Sealer

I use this every day and actually use it more often than the plastic bags. The reason I use it so much is that it is designed to seal standard wide-mouth canning jars (as the name implies). This lets you use glass containers which, although breakable if you drop them, do not retain odor like plastic and are much easier to clean.

We just had leftover chili tonight that we stored in several of these mason jars, and the red from the spices and chilies washed off instantly, without staining.

We can keep soups and other mostly-liquid leftovers in these jars for 1-2 months, in the fridge. In over a quarter century, I don't think I've ever had to throw out anything we stored in these.


----------



## TLG123 (Sep 19, 2019)

Bravo..Finally the solution!!! Thanks so much...and I already have several of these, so my bad for thinking there's a some mysterious port connection. 

These lids go with big 6 and 8 qt canisters I bought which I hope is great for salad. I don't see similar sized vacuum containers for sale anywhere, and will have to see how it works out for salad, flour, rice etc. They seem sturdy, hopefully keeps a seal for a while.

Was on phone w/Foodsaver for +20 min and explained (in detail) what I was looking for, but they could not figure it out and sent me some hose w/green connector that's useless....thank god I found this place.


----------

